# Best Place to get Diesel in Calais



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Getting the ferry over to Calais in two weeks and will be heading down to the Loire, is there a particular petrol station that is cheapest/well located in Calais.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've generally found that supermarkets have the cheapest fuel in France. There are a number on the outskirts of Calais depending which way you are going

Dick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Auchan consistently has low prices.

Av Roger Salengro - opposite the supermarket

50.94256, 1.81021


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Agree with Tony, we always use Auchan. There is also LPG and a motorhome servicepoint there if req'd...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

definitely Auchan! 

and if you are heading towards Boulogne on the A16, go left at the roundabout on exit, go through Coquelles village, and it will take you to the Autoroute rather than trudging in a queue back towards Calais.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Auchan for use too - always the cheapest.

Denise


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Auchan here too open 24 hjrs (pay by card in the evening). 

didnt know there was a service point there though....do you have to buy fuel to use this ?


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Carrefore, Calais.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Auchan here too open 24 hjrs (pay by card in the evening).
> didnt know there was a service point there though....do you have to buy fuel to use this ?


No, grey and toilet emptying is free, jeton req'd from cashier for fresh water.

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Auchan every time, keep off the toll roads and fill up at supermarkets.
Current prices:
Supermarkets €1.319
Normal filling stations €1.369 to €1.419
Motorways €1.569

Gerry


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Agree with the "Buy at Supermarkets" comments but, if you've the time and inclination, it is worth consulting Prix Carburants

Interesting that, currently, Intermarche at Le Portel is cheapest in the Nord Pas for Diesel (€1.301) [ar$e end of Boulogne].


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Capitanjohn - 

I think there is a height barrier at the fuel station at Carrefour Cité €urope.

Can you enlighten us further?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

pippin said:


> Capitanjohn -
> 
> I think there is a height barrier at the fuel station at Carrefour Cité €urope.
> 
> Can you enlighten us further?


If I remember correctly Pippin it's actually underground. The height barrier is a warning!!!!

Dick


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

No doubt captanjohn meant the Carrefour in* Calais not le Citie. It is very easy from the ferry, less than 3 miles, but Auchan is best from the tunnel. 
For the Calais Carrefour turn off A26 at J3 to Yervant Toumaniantz, head for Blue & White blocks of flats. Its huge and great for wine on your return.

Another good Auchan, easier access than Calais if you are heading SW, is off the A16 at J31 (2nd for Boulogne) and head east (towards Paris) for 200 yards.

Kenp*


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Currently at La Rochelle. Have found that Prices go up at most fuel stations Friday - Monday by about 0.04 cent per Litre. So try to only buy your fuel in the week.

Intermache 1.28 diesel or 1.32 at the weekend!!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. be aware that the LPG filler at Auchan, Coquelles (Calais) is on the extreme left and as our filler is on the left we couldnt just drive on to the pump. I turned around and backed onto the pump then parked up and and paid at the kiosk. no one complained.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

It depends on how much fuel you have in your tank and where are head after you get off the ferry.

If your heading South or West then Auchan is a good place to fill up.

If your heading East along the A16 through Belgium, then I suggest you wait until you get to the Veurne turn off. Take the exit and follow signs for Veurne. At the first roundabout turn right and there are lots of filling stations on both sides of the road the are used by east european truckers to fill up. Fuel in Belgium is cheaper than France.


----------

